# Stihl 028WB Points



## InstantLegend (Jun 5, 2005)

I am installing new points. Can someone please tell me how to set the gap? I don't see how to do it with the flywheel off since the lobe on the inside of the it and you can't do it with the flywheel on.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

InstantLegend said:


> I am installing new points. Can someone please tell me how to set the gap? I don't see how to do it with the flywheel off since the lobe on the inside of the it and you can't do it with the flywheel on.


Stihl makes a special tool for this, but there is usually some access windows on the flywheel. I can't remember for sure on the 028, but either the aluminum fan will come off with 3 screws and reveal the steel flywheel underneath, or there may be plastic plug in the aluminum flywheel to gain access for adjusting the points. It's a real pain.

Best of Luck...


----------

